# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  زلزال بقوة 4.5 درجة شمال شرق البحر الميت

## ajluni top

عمان- قال مساعد مدير عام سلطة المصادر الطبيعية لادارة المساحة الجيولوجية المهندس درويش جاسر انه تم في الساعة الحادية عشرة وسبع عشرة دقيقة من ظهر اليوم حدوث زلزال شمال شرق البحر الميت بقوة 4.5 درجة حسب مقياس ريجتر.

وقال جاسر لوكالة الانباء الاردنية ان ما حدث هو على احدى الفوارق الرئيسية الملتقية مع فالق البحر الميت وهو حدث طبيعي لا يوجد له اية ارتدادات او توابع.

وبين ان بعض مناطق غرب السلط واجزاء عمان الشمالية الغربية شعرت به، مشيرا الى ان حدوث هذا الزلازال طبيعي، متوقعا عدم حدوث زلزال بحجم اكبر لا سمح الله.

بترا

----------


## احساس المطر

يسلمو عجلوني توب على الخبر .. والحمدلله الله ستر  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الاردن

الله يحمي الاردن

----------


## ajluni top

أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
وشكرا عالردود :Eh S(7):

----------


## Shift

اللهم احفظناا يااارب

----------

